# توصيل الـ cnc بالحاسب



## KroOoM02 (21 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حياكم الله أنا عضو جديد وقد كنت زائراً في الأيام الماضية

ولكني أردت ان أسألكم سؤلاً

وهو كيف يتم توصيل الـ CNC بالحاسب الألي

أي انني صممت المجسم وأحضرت الحاسب ماهي القطعهة التي بين الحاسب والـ CNC

ولو اخبرتموني كيف أصنعها أو اين تباع او المواقع التي تبيعها اكون ممنوناً اليكم 

اعلم انني قد أطلتُ عليكم فأود ان تتحملوي لأني لا أتقن هذه الأمور 

مع خالص شكري وتقديري

أخوكم : KroOoM02


​


----------



## KroOoM02 (21 يناير 2012)

Up


----------



## ُEng.khaled (21 يناير 2012)

يتم توصيل السي ان سي بالحاسب عن طريق كارت يسمى بى سى اي يرربط مابين الدرايفات اكس وواى وزد وبين السوفت وير على الحاسب المسؤول عن التحكم فى السي ان سي ماشين


----------



## KroOoM02 (21 يناير 2012)

شكراً لك أخي خالد وهل هي هذه صورت الكرت المقصود









فإذا كان هو او يقوم بمقامه فهل هذا يكفي لوحدة اي ان اقوم بتوصيله بالحاسب ومن ثم بالمحركات 

وياليت ان تقوم انت او بأحد الاعضاء بشرح المخارج اي هذا للكهرباء وهكذا ... << اذا ما عليكم امر

مع الشكر ,,,


----------



## ُEng.khaled (22 يناير 2012)

*نعم يا اخى هذا الكارت يقوم بمقامه تقوم بتوصيل كابل البرنتر طرف بالحاسب والطرف الاخر بالمخرج الموجود فى الكارت من اسفل الصوره اما الثلاث مخارج الموجوده فى اعلى الصوره فيتم توصيلهم بدرايفات المحركات x , y , z اما المخرجين الموجودين باسفل الصوره يمين ويسار الكارت فهما الصغير على اليسار لتوصيل مروحه صغيره للتبريد والآخر على اليمين لتوصيل الكهرباء الى الكارت*


----------



## ahmed es (22 يناير 2012)

"بتوصيله بالحاسب ومن ثم بالمحركات"

تنبه يا اخى ان المهندس خالد قال لك توصل بدرايفرات المحركات وليس بالمحركات مباشرة
اى أنه مازال هناك ثلاث كروت اخرى تسمى درايفرات محركات خطوية Stepper motor drivers


----------



## ahmed es (22 يناير 2012)

"بتوصيله بالحاسب ومن ثم بالمحركات"

تنبه يا اخى ان المهندس خالد قال لك توصل بدرايفرات المحركات وليس بالمحركات مباشرة
اى أنه مازال هناك ثلاث كروت اخرى تسمى درايفرات محركات خطوية Stepper motor drivers


----------



## KroOoM02 (22 يناير 2012)

شكراً لكم جميعا طيب اذا وصلت هذا الكرت بالحاسب هل يحتاج برمجه ام لا .

اذا كانت الاجابة لا فكيف اصمم الشكل الذي اريدة .

قمت بالبحث عن القطعه التي ذكرتها اخي أحمد فظهرت لي هذه .


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية لجميع الإخوة الأفاضل وبعد إذنكم لي إضافة 

الكارت الموجود بالصورة الأولى كارت درايفر كامل لا يحتاج إلى أي إضافات يعني يتم توصيله بكابل البرنتر والحاسب من جهه ثم بالمحرك الخاص بكل محور مباشرة ولا يحتاج لأي كروت إضافيه ولكن يجب مراعاة شدة التيار التي يستطيع الكارت إخراجها للمحرك وأيضا الجهد الذي يعمل عليه الكارت 

يجب أن يكون هناك كتيب مرفق بهذا الكارت يوضح لك طريقة التوصيل والإعدادات الخاصة به وكذلك أقصى واقل جهد وتيار يعمل عليه الكارت وقدرة المحركات التي يمكنك استعمالها معه 

أرجو أن تستعين بشخص متخصص حتى لا تعرض نفسك لخسائر 

آسف على مقاطعتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## ُEng.khaled (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ طارق وارجو ان توضح لنا الفرق بين الكارت فى الصوره وكارت البي سي اي الذي يتم توصيله بالحاسب من جهه ومن الجهه الاخرى الدريفرات


----------



## حسن-12 (25 يناير 2012)

بداية موفقة إن شاء الله


----------



## 68yokfj5t7 (12 مارس 2012)

"They've retreated to Al-Manasa,lunettes rayban," Dahab's native village some 30 kilometres (19 miles) to the southeast, Kalaz said.Residents also paraded through Rada carrying banners reading "The farce is over."In a statement on an Islamist website,louboutin, the "Partisans of Sharia" (Islamic Law) militants said that they had agreed to leave in return for these demands being met.The strong jihadist presence in Yemen made Saleh a key ally in Washington's "war on terror" before the Arab Spring uprisings sparked a wave of protests against his regime that he countered with deadly violence."If any of the conditions (to leave the town) are not met, the Partisans of Sharia will have the right to take the action that deters the traitors based on God's law," they said in the statement.Khaled al-Dahab, Tarek's brother, said their third brother Nabil,ray ban, a jihadist seized by Syrian authorities as he was returning from Iraq and handed over to Yemen, was among the five freed on Wednesday."Five Al-Qaeda detainees,Lunettes De Soleil, among them Nabil, have been released," Khaled told AFP by telephone."They have left the town" of Rada 130 kilometres (85 miles) southeast of Sanaa, one tribal source said hours after a senior military official said mediators had convinced the extremists to withdraw. "Affash it's no use, the people of Rada are united," some banners carried during Wednesday's demonstration in Rada read, referring to the veteran leader."Our town is celebrating this event as war and chaos have been avoided,air jordan," said one, Faisal al-Riashi,louboutin pas cher, reached by telephone.Hundreds have been killed from both sides as most of Zinjibar's residents have fled to nearby cities. YEMEN President Saleh leaves Yemen for US medical treatment YEMEN Al Qaeda seizes Yemeni town in latest militant victory YEMEN Al Qaeda militants expand control in Yemen after seizing town Date created : 25/01/2012 Print Comment Send this pageA local dignitary, Ahmed Kalaz,burberry, confirmed the departure of Islamist fighters he described as close to Tarek al-Dahab, brother-in-law of the Yemeni-American extremist Anwar al-Awlaqi, who was killed in a US air strike last September.In exchange, the mediators promised the gunmen that 15 of their fellow militants would be freed and a committee comprising town residents would be formed to replace corrupt officials.Affash is Saleh's original family name which he usually hides because it means "thug" in the local dialect.Al-Qaeda members occupied several public buildings after taking Rada.The commission was formed and so far five militants had been released, with the rest to follow in the next two days.Rada was overrun on January 16, the latest in a series of towns and cities to fall as Al-Qaeda takes advantage of a central government weakened by months of protests.AFP - Hundreds of Al-Qaeda gunmen bowed to tribal pressure on Wednesday and withdrew from a Yemeni town they had held for nine days after authorities pledged to free 15 militants, tribal sources said.Meanwhile, 10 soldiers were wounded in clashes late Tuesday between Al-Qaeda members and the army in the southern city of Zinjibar, where the militants have been battling the military since May,jordan shoes, a government official told AFP Wednesday.Some tribal mediators, who have formed a committee of 35 dignitaries from seven different Yemeni cities, told AFP they had warned the militants to leave Rada voluntarily or be forced out.They said they had entered "Rada to reform the situation there by implementing God's law and removing corruption and the corrupt" officials.Usually heavily armed tribes still play a vital role in Yemeni politics and society, joining the army to battle Al-Qaeda-linked militants who have taken over several regions across the south and east.Opponents of President Ali Abdullah Saleh, who left Yemen on Sunday for the United States via Oman for medical treatment,jordan pas cher, accuse him of deliberately handing over towns and cities to Islamists in an attempt to gain Western support for his regime."Tribal mediation carried out by Sheikh Hashed Fadhl al-Qawsi succeeded, after three days of talks,burberry soldes, to convince the armed Al-Qaeda men to leave Rada," a military official told AFP late on Tuesday."Life in Rada is returning to normal and residents have begun removing rocks" used to block roads, said another resident, Aref al-Amri. He added that shops are reopening.As news of the withdrawal spread,air jordan shoes, residents took to Rada's streets in celebration, firing shots in the air.相关的主题文章： To take advantage of all the features on FRANCE24.COM 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS ' By Anjana Pasricha


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على المشاركات القيّمة والموضوع الأروع ولكن عندي سؤال مهم جدا . لكن هل بالأمكان الحصول على مخطط هذه الدارة بالتفصيل لكي يتسنى لي تجميعها نظرا لعدم الحصول عليها في اسواقنا المحلية ( العراق ) شكرا لكم


----------



## ادهم عامر (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------

